# Newb needs help...



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi, 

My name is Chris, I'm 12 years old and interested in body building. Why I came here is because with most other hobbies I have I find people like me to help me out so I dont fail the next day. Now I've been thinking about body building for about say a month now and just this last few days I've started for a some reasons: Mainly it's better health, I'll feel better about myself, and in a week I'm turning 13 and I've got a hot girl coming over.   So I need some basic help and I'm not going to do it just for this 1 week and quit I'll do body building until I die, cause it's just cool.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

haha


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

haha what?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Aug 28, 2005)

so what you gonna do with the chick?


----------



## MyK (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> So I need some basic help and I'm not going to do it just for this 1 week and quit I'll do body building until I die, cause it's just cool.



thats awesome!!!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

you dirty ****


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Gosh would you like go to another place and leave me alone buildingup if your going to say nasty things and make no since?! I dont know what I'll do with the chick...hmmm no sex though, maybe some making out though that's always fun.


----------



## MyK (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Gosh would you like go to another place and leave me alone buildingup if your going to say nasty things and make no since?! I dont know what I'll do with the chick...hmmm no sex though, maybe some making out though that's always fun.



hes alright don't worry about him!! yea, buddy get her done!! haha

have you been to the training forum yet and read the stickies?


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Gosh would you like go to another place and leave me alone buildingup if your going to say nasty things and make no since?! I dont know what I'll do with the chick...hmmm no sex though, maybe some making out though that's always fun.


Just ignore buildingup, he has a very small penis so he takes out his anger on us all.

So do you belong to a gym or do you have weights at home...and if so what weight equipment do you have?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

i havent said anything nasty to you, my comment was directed at myk for asking the question!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

If you are serious, I would say not to satrt until you are at least 15, Though most thing that adult tell you will stunt you growth really wont, But body building at 12 will.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

You said **** buildingup and I'll just ignore you... Foreman rules, I wish I was in a gym but it might be november before I get my pass, for now I have some dumb bells, and a exercise ball at home. oh I didn't see your post Spitfire, I have a friend that also encouraged me, he just turned 12 and he can do a 200 pound bench press (I know I sound dorky) but I started partly because of him..


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

they dont let people under 16 into gyms over here! and dumbells will not last long as your strength increases! i thought weight training was bad for somebody who is very young!


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> You said **** buildingup and I'll just ignore you... Foreman rules, I wish I was in a gym but it might be november before I get my pass, for now I have some dumb bells, and a exercise ball at home.


So a dumbell workout for now...
Do you have 2 sets of dumbells and also how much weight do you have??
Do you have a bench also?


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh you are serious. 
Ok then focus on eating right.
Read a lot about eating the right foods and inf you want baby some calisthenics or some thing maybe some push up and pull ups but I really suggest not using any other weight except you own body


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

No bench only a 5 pound dumb bell and a 8 pound, and I have some others but the grip fells terrible. I dont have a bench either yet... Spitfire I'm very seroius, and I've stared doing 100 curls on each arm with a 5 pound weight, and 200 set ups a day, 150 push ups a day. Though will 200 set ups a day get me a 6 pack in a week?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> No bench only a 5 pound dumb bell and a 8 pound, and I have some others but the grip fells terrible. I dont have a bench either yet...



haha there is no way you can gain strength on that!! wait until you go to the gym if you are allowed!


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> they dont let people under 16 into gyms over here! and dumbells will not last long as your strength increases! i thought weight training was bad for somebody who is very young!


It can be if you dont know what you are doing or take the wrong advise.
I was in the gym at 13, training each muscle group once a week, sets of 10-12 reps.....4 or 5 sets for the big muscle groups and 3 for the small.....and I never had any problems...

You need someone to show you the ropes.....your dad, a gym teacher, older brother....ect..


----------



## MyK (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> No bench only a 5 pound dumb bell and a 8 pound, and I have some others but the grip fells terrible. I dont have a bench either yet...



your gonna need a gym membership!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

I know I'm going to need a gym membership, the closest and best gym is golds gym and I here passes are 200 dollars! I cant pay that in a day you know.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

Save your pocket money up! it costs even more to get right nutrition as well plus you need testosterone to build muscle!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh and I'm not going on steriods btw to dangerous... Most I'll go on is lemon juice and honey and some whey shakes.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

All my friends in middle school who worked out turned out to be very short, and they never seemed to get stronger then me, who never worked out till last year. many a years after middle school.
Though it might have been a coincident


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> I know I'm going to need a gym membership, the closest and best gym is golds gym and I here passes are 200 dollars! I cant pay that in a day you know.


Go to sport mart or any sports store...
buy adjustable dumbbells and: 8, 10lb plates. 4, 5lb plates, and 4, 2.5lb plates.
Get a bench if you can ( ask your parents to buy it, or maybe for a birthday present or Xmas)...get a barbell also...
You can train at home for the first year, allot of us did that as kids...
And most importantly get some help with working out from somebody who knows how to do it......a gym teacher might be able to help or one of the coaches at your school.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

he'll give up after his first kiss


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> All my friends in middle school who worked out turned out to be very short, and they never seemed to get stronger then me, who never worked out till last year. many a years after middle school.
> Though it might have been a coincident


It is.............I started lifting at 12 and grew to 6'1...the tallest in my family.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thx foreman I'll see if I can get those supplies. BUILDINGUP heres some advice, after your first kiss you dont want it to be your last with that girl so you want to workout and get more atractive to the girl alright? Got my point?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

But tell them what happened to the size of your testicles and penis!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Thx foreman I'll see if I can get those supplies. BUILDINGUP heres some advice, after your first kiss you dont want it to be your last with that girl so you want to workout and get more atractive to the girl alright? Got my point?


tut tut i see your going to be the one benching and dumbell curling in the corner everyday! good luck you need it!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Grew longer and larger then yours I bet


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

guess what you have no penis yet so go ask mummy for some milk and cookies


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Do too, shutup if your just going to complain.. As they always say if you've got nothing good to say, Shove it up your butt and leave!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

well thats a new saying, i distinctly remember the saying being somewhat more tasteful!
and im playing with you so dont take it personally son!


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok just dont discourage me, cause I wont quit.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

lol remember as a new person you must listen to what the more experienced people say and i wouldnt bother buying equipment go to gym!


----------



## MyK (Aug 28, 2005)

Imwithstupid926 said:
			
		

> Oh and I'm not going on steriods btw to dangerous... Most I'll go on is lemon juice and honey and some whey shakes.



thats awesoem!!!  hahah


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thx but really I wont, that's almost saying I'm going to get on steriods, get sick and die.


----------



## MyK (Aug 28, 2005)

I know you won't, and neither will I! I'm not a fan either, but some people choose to use them. Its not so bad when the person is over 21, but when you get teenagers doing steroids they do damage to themselve sthat can never be fixed!

I liked your qoute so much I put it in my signatuer


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks man for putting that


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey anyone got some exercises for me that I could get a 6 pack and a ripped one by next sunday? It's my bday and I need that chick to get going on me...


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

The only thing you can do to help get a six pack, is eat really really healthy till then. Just dont eat any garbage for the next week, Think of how good you birthday cake will taste then.


----------

